# "In Praise Of Fat" - film feature exploring the sensuality of full-figured women



## John Smith (Jun 25, 2017)

"What is beauty and who decides? These are questions being posed by Nowness Define Beauty series, that returns today with a film by James Lees that explores the sensuality of fat. Starring porn star Brock Avery and model Vanity Fox, the camera follows an erotic encounter that refuses to shy away from nudity or the "grittier" parts of the human body, exploring in extreme detail the folds of her skin.

Lees explained his intentions to Nowness. "When do you ever see an overweight model being sexual?" he said. "Its almost as if it is taboo; deemed not something people want to see. I wanted to confront this face-on."

There are five films in the second series of Define Beauty, looking at scars, ageing, the teenage male gaze and pheromones. Watch the first, In Praise Of Fat, below."

http://www.dazeddigital.com/artsand...his-film-exploring-the-sensuality-of-body-fat


----------



## TwoSwords (Jun 25, 2017)

John Smith said:


> "Its almost as if it is taboo; deemed not something people want to see. I wanted to confront this face-on."



It's too bad he's taking the sex angle in all this. I'd have confronted it face-on with arguments and evidence.


----------



## NOLAman (Jun 26, 2017)

Whoa! Pretty hot, actually. I got a bit...aroused....by this film.


----------



## quantumbits (Aug 21, 2017)

John Smith said:


> "What is beauty and who decides? These are questions being posed by Nowness’ Define Beauty series, that returns today with a film by James Lees that explores the sensuality of fat. Starring porn star Brock Avery and model Vanity Fox, the camera follows an erotic encounter that refuses to shy away from nudity or the "grittier" parts of the human body, exploring in extreme detail the folds of her skin.
> 
> Lees explained his intentions to Nowness. "When do you ever see an overweight model being sexual?" he said. "It’s almost as if it is taboo; deemed not something people want to see. I wanted to confront this face-on."
> 
> ...


Hmm. This is all so weird to me. Woman with more weight have not been prettier to me, but sexier yes. They don't even need to try to be sexy, they just are. So when I see something like "When do you ever see an overweight model being sexual?" I have to cringe hard. I think this is making a distinction between HER enjoying her sexual expression, as opposed to me. Because I already enjoy it, she doesn't even need to do anything special. Hence it's uncomfortable.

This is why I don't like plus-size models. They're too sexy. It's distracting. I prefer the skinnier ones because then I can at least look at other things, even if I don't enjoy fashion. I'll remember more details. As this becomes more common, it makes me more nervous. Some of the plus-size commercials or ads are meant to be "fashion" but they just end up being more like soft porn. And that bothers me. Fashion should be ruled by fashion, not by horny guys (or even bi/lesbian woman). IF the fashion world wants to do that then it's ok. But if men ever try to exploit this for sexual gains, I'm very against that. I've seen what some men do, and I don't want to see them use htis.

I'm just a monkey trying to be a human. Especialy when I was younger, I was horny all the time. It's just the way I was (or still am sometimes). The difference is I don't wear it on my sleeve like some guys. They have no respect for how it affects others. Tehy're the type of guy will whistle or say demeaning things out of the blue. I don't do that, I think it's objectifying too much. I don't know how many guys prefer bigger ladies, but if it's a lot then I'm actually afraid for the plus-size fashion world. The woman who want plus-size fashion are doing it for fashion--for innocent--reasons. I don't want to see that ruined. I'm afraid what will happen.

Makes me wonder if society will strongly regulate sexual desire someday. Just to make life easier. As it's, sexual desire is a form of discrimination. Sexism is a counter force. I think the issue of sexism will increase as more and more men and woman wnat to be independent and free from sexual discrimination. It's scary if you think about it. Because even though the intent is innocent and even supportable, its ends could be unsupportable if we knew what they were. What if we don't?

Think about how easy it will be to regulate this when they can make babies in nurseries? Or when anybody can have a baby, man or woman, old or young? Contemporary sexual desire will cease to have import. So regulating it would be a natural and appropriate action, as any criticism can swiftly be put down as fear mongering or sexist (or hate speech).


----------



## TwoSwords (Aug 28, 2017)

quantumbits said:


> Hmm. This is all so weird to me. Woman with more weight have not been prettier to me, but sexier yes. They don't even need to try to be sexy, they just are. So when I see something like "When do you ever see an overweight model being sexual?" I have to cringe hard. I think this is making a distinction between HER enjoying her sexual expression, as opposed to me. Because I already enjoy it, she doesn't even need to do anything special. Hence it's uncomfortable.



I think I halfway agree. My attraction to fat women isn't due to some correlation between fat and sex. However, my halfway disagreement is that I've found fat people to be better-looking than thin ones since before I knew what sex was, or had any possibility of sexual feelings, and I've continued to find them pretty and wonderful, even now that my sexual feelings have dimmed.


----------



## quantumbits (Sep 2, 2017)

TwoSwords said:


> I think I halfway agree. My attraction to fat women isn't due to some correlation between fat and sex. However, my halfway disagreement is that I've found fat people to be better-looking than thin ones since before I knew what sex was, or had any possibility of sexual feelings, and I've continued to find them pretty and wonderful, even now that my sexual feelings have dimmed.


Hey. That was a long winded post i made. I tried to edit and cut out several paragraphs but was too late.

You know, I think a reason you like fat people more might be because they worry less about things. Maybe thin people or fat haters let society tell them what to fix and it snowballs to circus levels. Some start looking non-human

Example:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QzBE0BdwpA[/ame]

She looks so unnatural to me. She's soooo body conscious she's a slave to it. Why does it seem most western woman have this in common, in that they're slaves to crony capitalists in the beauty/health industry.

Maybe not all western woman are that way--or men. Maybe some fat people aren't susceptible to it.


----------



## TwoSwords (Sep 4, 2017)

quantumbits said:


> You know, I think a reason you like fat people more might be because they worry less about things. Maybe thin people or fat haters let society tell them what to fix and it snowballs to circus levels. Some start looking non-human



That's part of the reason now, but I doubt it was when I was 4. Back then, I think I just associated size and softness with comfort, and that was as far as it went.



quantumbits said:


> Why does it seem most western woman have this in common, in that they're slaves to crony capitalists in the beauty/health industry.



Because unless your mind and conscience have already been fully formed, people often strongly try to imitate those around them, in order to learn. You see this from very young children, trying to adapt to life in a world that knows more than they do. I think the problem is how our world has this sort of haughty, contemptuous assurance that all of its assumptions are right, which conveys the *illusion* that it knows more or better than it really does.

People don't know how to tell the difference between this and *actual* proof, because they just haven't been trained to do so. We don't teach logic to the very young, or (if the modern, American school system's proposed curriculum is any indication) even to those in high school, and we no longer have organized, coming-of-age rituals, to let kids know when they're grown-ups, capable of making their own decisions. Because of this, a lot of people get it into their heads that the virtue of "humility" involves never being sure that everyone else in the world is wrong about something, no matter what the facts say, and this insanity is only one symptom of that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 4, 2017)

quantumbits said:


> She looks so unnatural to me. *She's soooo body conscious she's a slave to it.* Why does it seem most western woman have this in common, in that they're slaves to crony capitalists in the beauty/health industry.
> 
> Maybe not all western woman are that way--or men. Maybe some fat people aren't susceptible to it.


That bold part sums it up for me. What I see as the "victory" of being fat. I'm not afraid to walk around in a way that I know some find not only unattractive...but outright "disrespectful" to the mind set of our world. 

Truth is I would feel better health-wise at a smaller size. but this part always comes back to haunt me. I feel like I did something wrong to allow myself to be thinner.....no matter how many times I keep running towards it. 

The greatest head fuck of our times, IMO.


----------



## John Smith (Sep 13, 2017)

quantumbits said:


> Hmm. This is all so weird to me. Woman with more weight have not been prettier to me, but sexier yes. They don't even need to try to be sexy, they just are. So when I see something like "When do you ever see an overweight model being sexual?" I have to cringe hard. I think this is making a distinction between HER enjoying her sexual expression, as opposed to me. Because I already enjoy it, she doesn't even need to do anything special. Hence it's uncomfortable.
> 
> This is why I don't like plus-size models. They're too sexy. It's distracting. I prefer the skinnier ones because then I can at least look at other things, even if I don't enjoy fashion. I'll remember more details. As this becomes more common, it makes me more nervous. Some of the plus-size commercials or ads are meant to be "fashion" but they just end up being more like soft porn. And that bothers me. Fashion should be ruled by fashion, not by horny guys (or even bi/lesbian woman). IF the fashion world wants to do that then it's ok. But if men ever try to exploit this for sexual gains, I'm very against that. I've seen what some men do, and I don't want to see them use htis.
> 
> ...




Do you realize you went in a F.A.-related website? 
Don't be that person : you're above this.


----------

